

Should there be some sort of moderator for Facebook's "Questions?" - therobotdevil
http://lite.floodmagazine.com/post/1368942802/these-came-through-on-my-feed-today-reminding-me

======
jbhelms
If they don't do something they will just become another Yahoo answers.
Littered with troll answers that get voted up, and offer no real insight.

